# WGS Veteran 10 20w ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Any familiar with this? It says it leans American in sound, but I really don't think that will matter that much as I will be playing at apartment volumes. I need a 16 Ohm for the Vox AC4TV head. I have a Rajin Cajun in my 10" closed back Saxon Cab that works very well with my Fender Super Champ X2 head and improves the sound of my Vox Pathfinder 15r by 500% - It can use an 8 or 16 ohm, And an 8 ohm amp can go into a 16 ohm speaker, not as much power I believe. Sorry for going on a little . Again WGS Veteran 10 20w 16 ohm????


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay. Ordered one. With shipping just under $100 which was my limit. The clamp system in the Saxon Cab makes it so easy to swap speakers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Saxon Cab makes it so easy to swap speakers.


Congrats on the new speaker! 
Is it from Next Gen? Jon is great to deal with.

That Saxon cab has served you well.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay. Ordered one. With shipping just under $100 which was my limit. The clamp system in the Saxon Cab makes it so easy to swap speakers.


Let us know how it goes. I’ve always been intersted in their lineup as it’s much cheaper than say Celestion and others. Just never bought one


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Ive always heard good things about WGS speakers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought about getting a 10" Green Beret, but with shipping, it would be very close to the price of a 10"Celestion Greenback that I could get from L&M. Unless I ordered 2 then the shipping would be free. But I wouldn't need two and my budget was only $100 and this was an unnecessary ramble


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Any familiar with this? It says it leans American in sound, but I really don't think that will matter that much as I will be playing at apartment volumes. I need a 16 Ohm for the Vox AC4TV head. I have a Rajin Cajun in my 10" closed back Saxon Cab that works very well with my Fender Super Champ X2 head and improves the sound of my Vox Pathfinder 15r by 500% - It can use an 8 or 16 ohm, And an 8 ohm amp can go into a 16 ohm speaker, not as much power I believe. Sorry for going on a little . Again WGS Veteran 10 20w 16 ohm????


I've got 4 WGS Veteran 10 20w 16 ohm speakers in a Tweed bassman clone. I'm happy with them. I was trying to keep the weight down when I bought them, but I ended pleasantly surprised by how good they sound. I'd say very close to a Jensen alnico.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I guess I will be the guy playing the devil's advocate.
I bought a pair of 12 inchers from them and couldn't get rid of them fast enough.
They sucked the tone right out of my amp.
An Egnator Rebel 20 Mini stack.
Head and two 112 cabs.
Putting the low end Celestions back in cured it.
Installing a set of Webers made it magical.
I won't buy their speakers again.
You only get once chance to make a good first impression.


----------

